# Woodworking Class



## 489tad

Gonzalo your a class act. On your time off pick a project and build it!


----------



## gfernandez

Thanks Dan, I have a project I hope to work on this week!


----------



## NormG

Wow, I do not know what to say. I hope it gets better


----------



## Ken90712

Thats crazy, You have gone above and beyond, no excuse fot how he has treated you. Sorry to hear.


----------



## laketrout36

Sorry to hear about your misfortune. Time is valuable. Maybe the instructor over extended himself and is having trouble keeping up with classes and arraignments.


----------



## a1Jim

Gonzanlo
Welcome to Ljs
I'm sorry to hear of your problems trying to attend Gregory Paolini's class. As a woodworking instructor and business person of 40 years I know it takes a complete package of talents to be in business and one of them is communications . I have never heard of Gregory Paolini before, but perhaps he has things going on in his life that is distracting him from business,it's seems like you gave him a second chance and he still failed in the communcation department.
I'm not sure where your located but it looks like you may be in the south since that is where Mr. Gregory Paolini is located. May I suggest a Class with Charles Neil ,he is a great teacher and fine artision both in furniture building and regarding finishing.

http://www.cn-woodworking.com/welcome-to-charles-neil-woodwo/

http://www.cn-woodworking.com/upcoming-classes/


----------



## gfernandez

Jim, 
Thanks for the link, I appreciate it. I am in NC, so this is fairly close.


----------



## dhazelton

"The last time I took a full week off was over two years ago…" I don't know what your business is but you need to change that. No one will reflect back on their life and say 'gee, I'm glad I worked so hard.' Stop and smell the roses, or sawdust.


----------



## gfernandez

> "The last time I took a full week off was over two years ago…" I don t know what your business is but you need to change that. No one will reflect back on their life and say gee, I m glad I worked so hard. Stop and smell the roses, or sawdust.
> 
> - dhazelton


Sorry, I didn't mean to imply I never take time off, I do. Usually in the form of a long weekend, Thurs-Sun and that works well for beach trips, time off, etc. But full weeks off? Can't happen very often. If I'm not in the office, no income is generated, but I still have staff to pay.


----------



## sikrap

Thanks very much fro the review. I will have to remember to never sign up for any of his classes. I could understand messing up once, but to then mess up again with the same client? That's not a red flag, that's a full-blown siren.


----------



## dhazelton

None of my business gfernandez, that's for sure. My father had a heart attack the day he retired and was dead a couple of days later. Hate to see people not enjoying life and thinking it will all happen later.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I second what Jim said. I have never heard anyone say anything but great things after taking a Charles Neil class.


----------



## gfernandez

I wanted to update everyone on my original post. Greg called me a few months ago, apologized, explained what happened and made everything right. He went out of his way to accommodate me for a 1 on 1 class to build the sculpted rocker. He was a great instructor and wonderful to work with. I left a happy camper and plan on taking another class soon.

I've posted a brief review and pictures here:

http://www.ncwoodworker.net/forums/showthread.php?t=55209


----------

